# Italy Serie A 05-06 May



## OddsPoster (May 3, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
05 May 19:00 US Lecce - AC Fiorentina 2.05 3.30 3.65 +170  
05 May 21:45 AS Roma - Catania Calcio 1.68 3.75 5.00 +175  
06 May 13:30 AC Siena - Parma FC 2.45 3.10 3.00 +155  
06 May 16:00 Novara Calcio - AC Cesena 2.10 3.25 3.60 +170  
06 May 16:00 Bologna FC - SSC Napoli 5.00 3.75 1.68 +175  
06 May 16:00 Udinese Calcio - Genoa FC 1.70 3.75 4.80 +175  
06 May 16:00 US Palermo - AC Chievo Verona 2.12 3.00 3.90 +171  
06 May 16:00 Atalanta Bergamasca - Lazio Roma 2.63 3.15 2.75 +135  
06 May 21:45 Cagliari Calcio - Juventus Turin 10.50 5.00 1.30 +182  
06 May 21:45 Inter Milan - AC Milan 3.40 3.35 2.12 +172


----------



## markwilfrey (May 6, 2012)

Inter v Milan
Inter has to play in this tough match without Dejan Stankovic that is injured and it seems that he will be replaced from Fredy Guarin. Other players out for Inter are Cristian Chivu and Luc Castaignos as they are both injured. In the other side Milan has to perform in this derby match without Thiago Silva that is very close to the return in this end of the season. Other missing for Milan are Clarence Seedorf, Alexandre Pato and Filippo Inzaghi.
In my opinion Milan does have everything that it needs to put in high pressure Inter that is having a bad moment in this end of the season and that was clearly seen in their lose against Parma with the result 3-1. In this situation i believe that Milan would have it easy to beat Inter in this weekend so ill take them straight to win this match.


----------



## markwilfrey (May 6, 2012)

Cagliari - Juventus 
In the round 37 of Italian Serie A Cagliar hosts Juventus at Nereo Rocco Stadium.
Home team is at the 14th position on the table and visitors are 1st.
Cagliari have goal difference 37-44 and their opponents have 63-19.
In last 10 matches home team covered this line 5 times and in the last 10 matches away team covered this line 5 times.
In line with presented stats the best tip is to bet on number of goals. The line 2 or 3 goals has nice odds and it cover draw result 1:1 or win of any team 2:0, 2:1 or 3:0. You must agree these results are very frequently outcome for the football match.
Believe in this bet.


----------

